# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Plotted line stops shy of the origin

## nofrills

Hello, I have a data interpretation excel chart which I made a few years ago and have been using since. Recently, I noticed that an XY linear plot line now doesn't go through the origin like it used to though the plot data has 0, 0 as the start point. How do I fix this? Thanks in advance!

----------


## MrShorty

It will be very difficult to debug based solely on that description. You will probably need to upload a sample file if we are going to help debug this.

I would probably start by checking the cell values (is 0, 0 exactly 0, 0 or could it be 0.1, 0.1), check the axis values, and things like that to make sure that you are seeing exactly what Excel is seeing.

----------


## nofrills

> It will be very difficult to debug based solely on that description. You will probably need to upload a sample file if we are going to help debug this.
> 
> I would probably start by checking the cell values (is 0, 0 exactly 0, 0 or could it be 0.1, 0.1), check the axis values, and things like that to make sure that you are seeing exactly what Excel is seeing.



Hi, I'm relatively new to this forum. I tried uploading but it wouldn't. Anyways, I didn't figure out the problem with the 0,0 cells not showing up on the plot but I added a new row just below the data and put in a new pair of 0,0 data.

----------


## MrShorty

Be sure to follow the instructions in the yellow banner at the top of the page when adding attachments.

Did adding a new pair of 0,0 data resolve the issue? it doesn't seem like it should be necessary, but it could depend on exactly what you are doing with this particular chart.

----------

